# Syracuse NY August DIY meet



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking to do this the first weekend in August @ Syracuse Customs in Brewerton NY. Either Saturday or Sunday- TBD. BBQ- RTA- Just an informal get together to do some tuning and seat time and just have a good ol time...


---Get chatting....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I believe i'm going to Sterling Ren Fest that weekend. Have to see. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys how ya doing. It's Marty with the 05 Maxima. I'm ready for you guys to do my car. Going to give you a calm tomorrow. What's your schedule like next week? Can you fit me in? Talk to ya tomorrow!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im down..


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Lets get a date nailed down asap !!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Up to u guys- pick it!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my vote is for august 11th or 12th


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Any other votes?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lets keep it on a Sunday if possible. Helps to keep Saturday open. I believe the 12th works for me.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

August 12th 2013 ?? 

I've had zero time to work on my ride for the past month. 
130+ hrs of O-T, wearing HAZMAT gear in searing heat, during the past 4 weeks, seems to have put a damper on my personal projects.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> August 12th 2013 ??
> 
> I've had zero time to work on my ride for the past month.
> 130+ hrs of O-T, wearing HAZMAT gear in searing heat, during the past 4 weeks, seems to have put a damper on my personal projects.


Bring it anyway.... eh?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Lets keep it on a Sunday if possible. Helps to keep Saturday open.


That's logic.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> That's logic.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Bring it anyway.... eh?


I may have to duct tape it back together for the event


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wasn't this a meet/greet anyway? No IASCA scoring?

Yes, and the logic is sound.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Wasn't this a meet/greet anyway? No IASCA scoring?
> 
> Yes, and the logic is sound.


Did you do a truth table? :0 Yeap just a meet n greet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

12 it is?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

12th it is!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

i'll be there in my new ride....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just found out im needed at work this weekend -_-


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Good- meet is next weekend


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

meant next weekend lol sorry. and are there ever any competitions in the tri-state region?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> i'll be there in my new ride....


New winter tires...eh?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> meant next weekend lol sorry. and are there ever any competitions in the tri-state region?


yesir! pa- biggest show in the northeast in years!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> New winter tires...eh?


dems my dot slicks


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve is my car going to be done by the 12th? Give me a call. I'll have my speakers and an amp tomorrow. I found a 900/5 so I'm all set except for the Helix P DSP and the install!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

might be wrapping up the install on the ball and chains new daily that weekend!


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

I see where I rate! Not only that I see where money rates also!! LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

confused- I'd be doing the work on her vehicle myself....


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah but you would be doing her car an not mine and also I'm paying you (money) and she isn't. So that's what I meant by my comment. I don't know maybe she is paying you also but in a different form of currency! ;-)
Anyway give me a call so we can talk about a date. Like I said I'll have all the equipment tomorrow!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mwright said:


> Yeah but you would be doing her car an not mine and also I'm paying you (money) and she isn't. So that's what I meant by my comment. I don't know maybe she is paying you also but in a different form of currency! ;-)
> Anyway give me a call so we can talk about a date. Like I said I'll have all the equipment tomorrow!!


I think you have the wrong person...


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

turbo5upra said:


> I think you have the wrong person...


Ooops! Sorry thought you were Stephen.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ha they are twins though. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What time is this starting? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in for a nooner-


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol just logged on to post that.

I'm in for noon! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

you guys are on the wrong side of the Lake.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

benny said:


> you guys are on the wrong side of the Lake.


You saying Brian is light in the lofers? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

2 days away! 

Who's coming?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i can not make it


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

req said:


> i can not make it


Ditto (work)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

both y'all suck.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tru



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

How was the turn out today? I'll see you guys Saturday!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Was the 2 shop owners, brian, mysekf, and Bob. Lol. 

Was still a good time. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

No pesky cannuks showed up?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol nope! Thanks for the hand today guys.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No prb. Made some good headway. Another half days work and it should come alive.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry dudes 

i cant figure out where all the rest of the people who do this stuff live haha. because there are a lot of us on the internet - but whenever there are get togethers, somehow they all get shy.


----------

